# frogs at Reptiday winston salem 12/13



## jharris08 (Dec 26, 2011)

Will have dart frogs and accessories for sale this sat. 12/13 at reptiday Winston Salem.

Species- Dendrobates tinctorious (Cobalt)
Line/Origin - N/A
Code - N/A
Age - 18 +months otw
Quantity - 1.0
Price - $60

Species- Epipedobates anthonyi (Santa Isabels)
Line/Origin - Joshs Frogs
Code - N/A
Age - 14 months otw
Quantity - 0.3.1 (think all 4 are female, but not 100% on 1)
Price - $40
Group Price- 4 for $125


Species- Ranitomeya ventrimaculata (Vents)
Line/Origin - Sean Stewart
Code - N/A
Age - 3-9 months OTW; older individuals are calling from grow out tank
Quantity - 2 (3-4 OTW) & 8 (4-8 OTW)
Price - 3-4 OTW $25; 4-8 OTW $35
Group Prices - All 10 for $300

Species - Dendrobates leucomelas
Line/Origin - N/A
Code - N/A
Age - 8-10 months OTW
Quantity - 2
Price - $40

Species - Dendrobates tinctorious "Azureus"
Line/Origin - N/A
Code - N/A
Age - 1-3 months OTW; 5-yrs old proven male
Quantity - 4 (1-3 OTW); 1 (5-yr male)
Price - 1-3 OTW $20; proven male $80

Also have an additional proven pair of Azureus that I will bring only if someone is interested in them.


----------

